# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion dv9000 Sound Problem



## crazyman07 (Mar 2, 2009)

My sound won't work anymore.
it shows an X on the sound icon by the time.

I went into device manager and enabled and disabled the driver
I rolled back the driver
I downloaded the driver from the HP site and installed it.

It's still won't work.

Heres whats shows









But then when i right click the sound icon
and select Playback devices 
My sound card shows up and it says its working and it's enabled and it's default.

I even tried unmuting and muting it. Doesn't work.

I have Windows Vista SP1


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 Sound Problem*

Since this is a *Vista* system (ugh!) that alone could be the problem. The *Vista* unique drivers.

Also, when it comes to Sound Cards (in-built or PCI) going to HP MAY not be the best way to go.

If you know who is the manufacturer of your sound card (my home system has a built-in *RealTek* card) go the the card manufacture and download the *Audio Card Install* from there. For my home system, I went to *RealTek*.

Note you DO NOT install audio card drivers like other drivers. *You MUST install the whole thing*, which includes drivers AND management tools/utilities. Download the current *Sound Card Install software* and *SAVE it to your hard drive* (good idea to always have a copy). Then run it from your hard drive.


----------



## crazyman07 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv9000 Sound Problem*

Thanks for your help.

It was my friends laptop, she had someone come over couple days ago.
And he tried to make the laptop faster.
So he undid what he did and it works now.

Thanks though


----------

